# Wedding for 150, rough ideas please



## nursewizzle (Mar 23, 2015)

So a good friend of my wife's is getting married this summer and I volunteered to cook the food. I'm not making anything off this, just donating my labor, the couple will be paying for all the food.

They'd like:

pulled pork
pulled chicken

party potatoes
baked beans
cole slaw

Can you guys help with with some rough numbers of how much of everything we'd need, and how much food cost would be?


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello.  Chef Jimmy J posted a good indicator of the amounts needed.  Unfortunately I lost all my favorites through an error with Google.  PM Chef Jimmy and ask him for a link to that post.  REALLY helpful guy.  He will get you sorted out.  Best advice I can give.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## boykjo (Mar 23, 2015)

You can figure on 1/4 to 1/3 lb of cooked meat per person. I would cook the meat a day ahead then heat and serve on the big day ....

150x.25=37.5 lbs meat

or

150x.33=49.5 lbs meat

untrimmed butts range from 6 to14 lbs with the norm around 8 lbs so you'll have to see what size butts are at your local grocery and figure the math.

Good luck

Joe


----------

